# Another Gun Question



## terminatorterry (Dec 29, 2003)

I could only snag a 30-06 in a 125 Grain bullet. Shoud I still switch over to the 270 or is the 06 sufficent. Thanks for all of your help through this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

terminatorterry

The lighter the bullet, the more thin the jacket, the more velocity, and in the end the most damage to small animals. This is true in most calibers anyway. If I really wanted to shoot a coyote with a 30 cal, and could not find full metal, I would go with a heavy bullet, and load it down. Same with the 270.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey a 30-06 and a 270 are very close in performince. if you just want to kill them they will both do it. a heavier bullet wil be better for a smaller hole i have found :sniper:


----------

